# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## Griffworks

Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?


With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


----------



## ldsean09

hello everyone i am new to this site i have just started making a mobel


----------



## ldsean09

hello everyone i am new to this site i have built a model the model i built was a junkers 
ju 87 d stuka dive bomber.I live in oregon and i have been making models for one year


----------



## marvls3

Hello fellow modelers/diecast junkies/collectors/customizers - My name is Marv and I am part of all of the mentioned groups, and also an avid photoshopper, diorama builder, former model railroader and computer artist/CARtoonist. I live in St Paul MN, and am a retired engineer. I have been modeling and most of the other stuff since I was old enough to ride my bike to the hobby shop (2 miles away). I hope to be able to post a few pics of my various customizing projects (1:18th & 1:64th scale diecast and dioramas) as soon as possible.


----------



## jeff stevens

*New to this site*

My name is jeff and have been building for years havent done much for a few years have been building drag bikes in the winter for the last few years wife said no more this year so i am going to build models this year alot cheaper. Anyway hope to show some of my work i think you have to wait or somthing before you can show


----------



## Hunter84

HI, my name is Gabriel, just started getting into models, and dioramas, want to start on a few, as im collection so many action figures, and it looks empty when they have to face a blank wall.


----------



## Signal30

*Greetings!*

Tom from West Chester Ohio USA. I build ww2 1:72 scale planes and am just now getting into RC electric helis.


Good to meet you all!


Tom


----------



## Victor123

*Hello*

I'm Victor,from Spain.My hobby is modelling and painting figures.I'm collector too.
Greetings to everybody!


----------



## mcdougall

Good to have you all aboard here on HobbyTalk....
....Now let's see some of your stuff...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## trappedslider

Well, I'm from Roswell new mexico just got into doing dioramas with my spare time. I enjoy putting together the easy testor screw together stuff or using prebuilt models for my dioramas.


----------



## gman2030

*hello*

Hello my name is George. I'm in central PA. Just getting into dioramas. Trying to work in a 1:25 scale. But so hard to find things that really fit that profile.


----------



## TonyT

Hello! Long-time modeller...mostly 1/24-1/25 scale cars, but interests in aircraft, watercraft, spacecraft and sci-fi. One dio in constant flux...a garage mostly as a photographic backdrop for my automotive builds. Will post some pictures when I get a chance!


----------



## D-tail

Hi all! The name is Mike, 51 years young and have been "modeling" since I was 6 years old - 45 years of drastic plastic. I have no real preference for subject matter (and I've done it all, trust me) - "if it feels good, build it!".
Nice to be here.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Catherinerflynn

*Hello!*

Hi, I'm new here! My name is catherine and I make miniature houses out of polymer clay. I am here to gain some knowledge from the wonderful people of this forum!


----------



## hal9001

*Welcome Catherine!* Hope you enjoy the trip....

There's a lot to learn here, so don't hesitate to ask questions.

Also, look forward to seeing some of your work. Sounds interesting...

Carl-


----------



## robw2doggies45

Hello folks I'm Robbie I'm 45 and enjoy building dioramas, building model cars and trucks and rigs,collecting diecast cars to and also enjoy real classic cars to


----------



## Mak33

Hello, Im new to this forum, I would like to learn more, I do dollhouse 1:12scale miniatures mostly homes and foods... but I am interested in smaller, 1:32, 1:64 or even 1:144. 😊 glad to be here.


----------



## alpink

Mak33, welcome
share pics with us please.
we like pics


----------



## daytime dave

Yes, we love pictures. I like 1:64 scale things myself.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey @Mak33 did you take the photo outside of the Louvre?


----------



## Mak33

Thanks will do ☺


----------



## Mak33

alpink said:


> Mak33, welcome
> share pics with us please.
> we like pics


Will do 👍🏼


----------



## Mak33

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hey @Mak33 did you take the photo outside of the Louvre?


 Yes, I did, it was a few years ago...


----------



## THM

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I love dioramas and I'm going to upload everything I do.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @THM Looking forward to the uploads! 🤙


----------



## THM

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards @THM Looking forward to the uploads! 🤙


Thanks mate!


----------



## The164Guy

Hi everyone, been obsessed with all things cars since I was a kid, collected a variety of die cast models over the years, some of which I still have and are in a cardboard box in my shed somewhere. Recently been bit the diorama bug and wanting a COVID hobby I am going to start doing 1:64 dioramas in a variety of scenes to kill off the boredom with not having any car shows to attend during this pandemic


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @164guy

Hope you have found your way around the different boards already but if you havent we have diorama section with the diecast customs and a 1:1 car section at the bottom of the diecast board list. Be sure to keep us updated on your builds.


----------



## Alexsalimander

Hello everybody, I live in Alberta, Canda, I make a model every once in awhile, but I almost never buy a kit, I make most of mine just from wood.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @Alexsalimander

Let us know if you have any questions. Looking forward to seeing your new builds and any of the previous ones as well! 🤙


----------



## bajasat

Hallo, I am from Belgium and made a diorama based on Hobbiton, Foam, 3D printing and painting, hope you like it. take a tour.
Not sure this is the place to post it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @bajasat 

That is a nice layout with great details. I saw a few horse drawn carts so it could go also go into the diecast dios but I see you have already found the model section (as a scratchbuilt) to be a better fit. Looking forward to other layouts.









Agricultural Diecast


Agricultural diecast farm and ranch related equipment and vehicle - collecting, customs, dioramas and displays.




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## Rose91

Hi all, I am from the UK and recently discovered a love of building the robotime wooden kits and dioramas, looking for any helpful tips and tricks to help me along the way.(currently hunting for some good pliers as I am currently working on thetaste life rolife kitchen model and I have found i need pliers and cutters) Thank you


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Rose91 said:


> Hi all, I am from the UK and recently discovered a love of building the robotime wooden kits and dioramas, looking for any helpful tips and tricks to help me along the way.(currently hunting for some good pliers as I am currently working on thetaste life rolife kitchen model and I have found i need pliers and cutters) Thank you


You should be able to find many tips and tricks in either of our dio building sections for models, slot cars and diecast that will apply but not in the same context. The model rail roading section may also prove useful. 

What type of material will you be cutting. Each type will probably require a specific tool type.


----------



## Rose91

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You should be able to find many tips and tricks in either of our dio building sections for models, slot cars and diecast that will apply but not in the same context. The model rail roading section may also prove useful.
> 
> What type of material will you be cutting. Each type will probably require a specific tool type.


Hello, sorry for the late reply and thank you for replying so fast! I will take a look a the sections you said to see if there is anything useful.
I mananged to use ordinary scissors in the end as it turns out it was just floral wire luckily, however I will keep an eye out for any future conversations relating to tools in case I face further issues which can't be fixed by scissors!


----------



## David Brewster

Hello, I'm David. I've been into dioramas since I was little. I think it was Mr. Rogers that first got me interested. I was amazed every time I saw the opening and ending of the show, and saw the city diorama. My grandfather built me a big train set/diorama when I was 10. It's been a hobby of mine ever since.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk! @David Brewster


----------



## Twoo Create

Hello everyone, we are Twoo Create, we have just launched our own site and we specialise in Rolife miniature kits, we are looking to expand into the miniature world in future with tools and more kits! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Robb from DZD

Hello All,

Robb here. I am working on a gravity race track for 1/64th scale Diecast Cars. It will eventually have full Diorama, but currently I am on build 4 version 2... you get the idea. if interested the last version of the track is on YouTube nothing fancy yet. I am also on Instagram a few times a week with simple photography. Stopped here to seek knowledge in the best ways to flesh out my Diorama once I get it started.

Robb


----------

